# Bit confused over job offer!



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi all hope your all doing ok. 
Right firstly where a family of six from the UK. two adults, 16yr old girl, 14 yr old girl, 5yr old girl, and a 2yr old boy. I've been offered a job in Canada (Edmonton) I've looked on the Internet and things like that but nothing really helps like asking ppl who have been there or even better are from there. We just want to know what the schools are like, what kind of activities there are for our children. 
And also how expensive it will be out there. 
Well hope you guys can help with some of them questions. 
Joe.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well congratulations on the job offer. Edmonton is a reasonably large city and has everything a family needs for modern living, good schools, good housing, a very famous shopping mall (wait until your 14 & 16 years old daughters see it) and lots for the kids to do. Cold in the winter but good warm summers.
I can't really comment on how expensive. That's relative to your income. How much will the family income be?


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply, oh yes the girls have already seen the mall. Think I could easily lose them in there for a few days it's HUGE. 
As for the income my employer has said I'll be on 44cad$ an hour which I'm not sure is good or bad!! They work a lot of overtime but I never found out what the overtime rate is I'll find that out tomorow when I next phone him. So just on a flat houred 5day week I should be getting about 2,200cad$ a week Once again is this good or bad. 
Many thanks again Joe.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joe79 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, oh yes the girls have already seen the mall. Think I could easily lose them in there for a few days it's HUGE.
> As for the income my employer has said I'll be on 44cad$ an hour which I'm not sure is good or bad!! They work a lot of overtime but I never found out what the overtime rate is I'll find that out tomorow when I next phone him. So just on a flat houred 5day week I should be getting about 2,200cad$ a week Once again is this good or bad.
> Many thanks again Joe.


Your supposedly offered hourly wage of $44.00 CAN is very acceptable, and coupled with a decent family budget, it should allow you a relatively and comfortable start in Canada.

One factor to keep in mind is overtime (OT); it should never be considered part of your budget, as you wouldn't know exactly how much OT -if any at all- you will be working.

With that being said, your gross (before tax) earnings should be $1,760 weekly or $3,520 per pay period. NOTE: some pay periods might run longer than others, hence you might receive a higher pay cheque from time to time. Again, good budgeting and conscientious spending will allow you a decent start, save money when possible and live within your means.

Pardon my question, where is your future place of employment located? I might be in the position to breakdown some fixed costs.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi Animo
Thanks for your reply, well I'll be setting up the new home in Edmonton, so any advice on good and bad places would be very welcomed, also any schools you would recommend would be great too. 
We have done loads of research but without going out and seeing for ourselves we've come to a bit of a dead end, and as you can probably understand my Mrs is a bit concerned as we don't know the areas. 
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joe79 said:


> Hi Animo
> Thanks for your reply, well I'll be setting up the new home in Edmonton, so any advice on good and bad places would be very welcomed, also any schools you would recommend would be great too.
> We have done loads of research but without going out and seeing for ourselves we've come to a bit of a dead end, and as you can probably understand my Mrs is a bit concerned as we don't know the areas.
> Thanks again for your input.


That's why I have asked where your future place of employment is located. It definitely makes a huge difference.

When it comes to schools, I will ask some of my friends. Our son attended school in the U.S., hence I wouldn't know which area would have better schools here in Edmonton.

Do you know how to drive? If so, are you a licensed driver?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi I've jus checked its 101 street Edmonton.


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi again and yes I do drive and have a license


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

Is it 101 Street in the downtown area of the city? 101 Street runs (discontinuously) from the north end of the city, downtown and in the south side of the city. So you usually need an avenue as well as they run east-west.

If you give me an idea of what you're looking for in a home/community, I can try to think of some neighborhoods. Do you prefer living in the city or suburbs? Are public transport links (LRT, bus) important? Preference for older or newer build houses? 

I assume you have a British driving licence? Not sure if it has changed but I think you have to exchange it for an Alberta licence after a set period of time (6 months?), so keep that in mind.

With the cost of living, your $44/hour wage is quite good. Not sure where in the UK you're from but generally I've found that food (supermarket) is a bit more expensive in Alberta, but eating out is quite a bit cheaper than the UK (factoring in the ~15% tip). Clothing varies depending on brands but generally a bit cheaper. Car costs are significantly cheaper in Edmonton than the UK. Fuel is roughly half the cost compared to the UK. You might have to search around for an insurance company which will consider your UK driving experience. 

Hope you enjoy Edmonton!


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi staygold. 
I think it's 4604a -101 street. As for preferences I think somewhere In Suburbs would be better for us that way the kiddies can go and explore. As for old or new I can't really say we're fussed really. Thanks for replying ?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joe79 said:


> Hi I've jus checked its 101 street Edmonton.


Thanks. The streets here run from East to West, and Avenues run South to North. So, depending on the intersecting Avenue, you could be working anywhere downtown or in the south. 

When it comes to where to live, I have preferred to do so in South Edmonton. For us -my wife and me- it's more convenient to have access to the airport and to our offices. With that being said, almost every community (villages like in London) has a commercial space that offers groceries, banks, liquor depot, fast food, pharmacy, GP office, etc. So, you might want to consider some of those communities to start off.

If your employer will provide you with a vehicle, then I will recommend to look for a 3 bedroom townhouse in Magrath Heights. It's a dense but yet quiet neighbourhood that offers a pretty good living and schools for the kids.

There's also Lake Summerside, beautiful community with an awesome lake and plenty of offerings for the kids to be kids. The one draw back here is the lack of a High School, Grades 10-12.

Find out what is the intersecting Avenue and I can help you locate a decent community.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi jrge
Well I'll be working all over Edmonton and Alberta so It's not really a problem where we will be staying. So it really comes down to schools, and what options does my 16yr old have as in further education or would you recommend her to try and find a job. She will be 17 by the time everything's sorted to come out there! 
Thanks again 
Joe.


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

The office is just off Whitemud drive so it will be relatively easy to get to from the south, west and east ends of the city. I can't really help with schools as I'm not too familiar. Personally, I don't like how Edmonton is sprawling, particularly in the West and South (like beyond Anthony Henday Drive (ring road)), so I would stay within the ring road, but that's me. My personal favorites are areas kind of southwest-central in the city, near the river valley, or just west of downtown. But there are many other 'nice' areas. What are some neighborhoods that appeal to you so far?

As for universities/colleges. The University of Alberta, Grant MacEwan Uni and NAIT (technical college) are all located quite centrally so easy to get to from most areas of the city. Concordia University is more on the east end of the city. Whether she pursues further education or work is really up to her/you.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joe79 said:


> Hi jrge
> Well I'll be working all over Edmonton and Alberta so It's not really a problem where we will be staying. So it really comes down to schools, and what options does my 16yr old have as in further education or would you recommend her to try and find a job. She will be 17 by the time everything's sorted to come out there!
> Thanks again
> Joe.


If your daughter would had completed high school (grade 12th) by the time of your move, please keep in mind that higher or technical education is very important and continuing her studies should be a priority.

Those schools the previous poster recommends are equally good. However, she will be subject to international student fees. Once you all become landed immigrants, home student fees will then apply. 

With regards as to where to live, that is a very particular decision. I wouldn't live anywhere but in south Edmonton. The reason is simple: it's more convenient for us. I agree there are other nice areas, but I just don't care for them. Also most of my clients and friends have raised their children in south Edmonton and they are very pleased with the basic and high school education they received.

Anyway, good luck and feel free to ask as many questions as you want.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## luvcanada369 (Dec 22, 2014)

Your wage will be very good for Canadian standards.


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi every one,
Well thank you so much for all your advice it's been very helpfull. We're just going thru the visa process at the moment now so hopefully it won't take long and we'll all be out there. Everyone's so excited ?.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your oldest planning on going to university (or college)?


----------



## Joe79 (May 31, 2015)

Hi, she's just finished a years course at college for A level travel and tourism and front line training, so I think if she could carry that on that would be a good step.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not familiar with the UK educational system, but since she is 16 and has already finished a year of College, it means she grade-skipped 3 years and is way ahead of her age peers?


----------

